#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  dame zoekt dames voor vriendschap

## marokkaanse gucci lady

Wie is er toe aan nieuwe vriendinnen? Ben je ook iemand die denkt Kwil nieuwe contacten leggen stuur me een privberichtje en wie weet worden we beste maatjes :knipoog:

----------


## Ghizcasa

Leuk en stoer dat je dit doet ☺️

----------


## marokkaanse gucci lady

choekran :knipoog:

----------


## evergreen

Stuur me een berichtje meid

----------


## Princessjje

Je mag mij pme andere dames ook. 
Ben trouwens 21jaar

----------


## OuarzazatiaQ

Mij kan je ook pmen! Prinsesje jij ook meid' xx

----------


## Naadioos

Pm me maar

----------


## Shorty92

Gezellig!!

Pm me xx

----------


## Kitchengirlx

Pm me maar lieverd  :Smilie:

----------


## Zakaria1888

Hi dames zoeken jullie ook een man om te trouwen  :knipoog:  en als jullie tog goede vriendinnen worden trouw ik wel met 2 hoor wat vinden jullie daarvan 😍

----------

